# Employment and Reintegration Opportunities



## daftandbarmy (18 Jan 2008)

In case there's anyone out there looking for work or a change of careers and hasn't seen this website before. A good resource paid for with your hard earned tax $$$...

http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/search_en.aspx?ProvId=10&Sources=JobBank,Government


----------



## The_Falcon (18 Jan 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> In case there's anyone out there looking for work or a change of careers and hasn't seen this website before. A good resource paid for with your hard earned tax $$$...
> 
> http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/search_en.aspx?ProvId=10&Sources=JobBank,Government



Unforutunately a very large percentage of the jobs listed on that site, are either, low paying, menial, pt/casual/contract or a combination.  Very few are "Careers".


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jun 2008)

Radar O'Reilly Wanted (Not Klinger!)


http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/acc/720817605.html   


Business Manager (Downtown Victoria)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reply to: job-720817605@craigslist.org
Date: 2008-06-15, 1:58PM PDT


Are you an administration professional? 

If you are, we are looking for a highly qualified business manager to take on a leadership role in our small, professional management consulting firm. We are seeking someone who has been in administration for a minimum of 5 years, and absolutely loves to keep things organized. 

You are a self starter, have a positive attitude and like working with numbers and details (bookkeeping experience definitely an asset). You have had experience working with senior level professionals, know how to "roll up your sleeves" to get things done, and you have a strong work ethic while you strive for excellence. You either have technical qualifications (admin diploma, etc.) or experience. You are someone who likes to be in a fast-paced environment and likes to learn new things. You take pride in your work, a job well done and like to work in a team environment. 

If this describes you, we would like to talk to you about joining our team. 

Our firm has provided management consulting services for the past 12 years in and around BC and western Canada. We have a very strong reputation for excellence with our clients. The focus of our work is organizational effectiveness: we provide services related to continuous improvement, strategy and coaching. Our mission is "We work alongside visionary leaders committed to delivering better futures for their organizations." Our team is young, energetic, and the work we do has the ability to make significant improvements in our clients' organizations. 

We offer a full benefits package and will provide a moving allowance if you need to move here to take this job. 

If this appeals to you, please respond to this job advertisement by sending a resume and letter of introduction to us. 

Thank you for your time and interest. 
  
  
Location: Downtown Victoria 
Compensation: $40,000-$50,000 
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster. 
Please, no phone calls about this job! 
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.

PostingID: 720817605


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Sep 2008)

Apparently one of the perks is that you get to use (a) mace as part of your daily job….

LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY OF BRITISH COLUMBIA
SERGEANT-AT-ARMS
The Legislative Assembly of British Columbia is seeking a Sergeant-at-Arms to provide leadership in support of the organization's security and ceremonial functions. Reporting to the Clerk of the Legislative Assembly, the Sergeant-at-Arms, a senior permanent officer of the Legislative Assembly, works closely with the Speaker, the Clerk, and senior management to plan, implement, and manage security operations within the legislative chamber and precinct. The position also carries out ceremonial functions and provides advice and support for Assembly events.
The successful applicant will have extensive senior-level management experience, including experience managing security issues. Knowledge of parliamentary processes would be considered an asset. In addition, the successful applicant must work effectively in a non-partisan manner within a political environment.
The position requires a demonstrated ability to effectively manage staff and work collaboratively with individuals at all levels within the organization and, where appropriate, outside the organization. Excellent interpersonal skills and strong written and verbal communication skills are also required. Previous experience working in a parliamentary environment would be considered an asset.
The Legislative Assembly is an autonomous employer, independent of the administrative framework of government.
Qualified candidates are invited to obtain a position profile by visiting our website at: www.leg.bc.ca/postings
Please submit your application by
12 noon on Friday, September 26, 2008 to:
Human Resources Office
Legislative Assembly of British Columbia
614 Government Street Victoria, BC V8V 1X4
telephone: 250-387-5532 / fax: 250-387-4588
e-mail: human.resources@leg.bc.ca
LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY
PROVINCE OF
BRITISH COLUMBIA
http://workingvancouverjobs.canada.com/premium/48c23ae949b7440.html


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Sep 2008)

Should be a TON of time off.....The Liberals aren't reconvening the legislature for the Fall sitting.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Sep 2008)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> Should be a TON of time off.....The Liberals aren't reconvening the legislature for the Fall sitting.



Yes because there are no need for security when the legislature is not sitting.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Sep 2008)

Didn't detect the dripping sarcasm in my statement eh?


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Oct 2008)

I'm trying to link up our troops, especially those coming back from Afghanistan who are looking for work, with jobs they might be intersted in. Here's the result of a meeting I had today:

Employment Opportunities with the Sheriff Services Division, Ministry of Attorney General, BC


The Sheriff service provides for the safety of the courts. They also transport prisoners etc. Recruiting info is available here http://employment.gov.bc.ca/index.php?p=Search_Wizard. Their main recruiting contact number is: 1-877-372-3456.

The purpose of the meeting was to explore opportunities for employment for our soldiers, particularly our returning veterans from Afghanistan, with the Sheriffs. I found the following:

1)	They have had very good success with hiring military personnel in the past, and are very keen to attract more applicants with a military background. 

2)	The Sheriffs Division has a requirement for at least 24 new employees approximately every quarter. They have high standards, so are currently unable to fill up all their training classes. For example, they screened 68 applicants recently and only selected 15. This means that the next course they are running, starting on Oct 20th, is short 9 people. 

3)	The next course starts in February 2009. 24 spots are available right now.

4)	Their courses are 9 weeks long and run at the JI in Vancouver. They commit to hiring people first, then paying them to attend training. They offer a good living allowance for trainees who must come in to Vancouver from other areas. Link to JI page: http://www.jibc.bc.ca/courts

5)	They have a need for Sheriffs across BC, but mostly in the Lower Mainland. There are 44 courts around the province, so there are opportunities here for soldiers from all units in the Brigade.

6)	Everyone has to start as a Deputy Sheriff, to learn the ropes, but they are also interested in fast tracking those with skills in intelligence gathering and investigations, as well as people who are good trainers.

7)	The working schedule for Sheriffs is particularly attractive for Reservists: it is the same as the courts they service, which means approx 8.30am to 4.30pm, Monday to Friday. There is no shift work.

8)	Their benefits include parental leave, medical and dental, military leave, pensions etc, and they will even pay off your student loans over a period of time.  They have recently raised their pay to be competitive with other similar AG/PSSG occupations.

Pass it on...

D&B


----------



## medaid (4 Oct 2008)

The BC Sheriffs are really good bunch of folks to deal with. The provide Court securtiy, prisoner transport and in custody duties while the prisoners are at the court houses. I knew quite a few of them through out the years, and they are indeed hiring right now. It used to be you pay your own way, and then get hired. That's changed recently as some of the candidates who had completed the course were not hired into the Service for one reason or another. Now they had a bunch of law enforcement trained pers running around with out a job. 


Regardless it's a good service, with good benefits, and comparable pay.

If you want to start in the LE realm the Sheriffs are a good go.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Oct 2008)

Here's a thread to post ideas and opportunities for employment and reintegration for folks returning from the sandbox (or elsewhere):

BC Public Service Job Opportunities:

http://employment.gov.bc.ca/index.php?rLoad=1


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Oct 2008)

Some job finding sites. Lots of work out there...



http://www.bcjobs.ca/

http://www.canadian-universities.net/Employment/Jobbanks/British_Columbia.html

http://www.transitbc.com/corporate/hr/default.cfm?p=1.txt

http://www.workfutures.bc.ca/article.cfm?site=graphic&lang=en&article=career

http://www.outforadventure.com/Employment_Opportunities.htm

http://www.canadian-forests.com/job.html

http://www.city.port-coquitlam.bc.ca/City_Hall/Employment_Opportunities.htm

http://www.britishcolumbiajobs.com/

http://greatervictoria.com/careerandjobs.htm

http://victoria.tc.ca/business/menu.bcjobs.html

http://vancouver.ca/humanresources/jobs/

http://www.jobsincanada.com/

"We’re looking at four to five thousand new direct job requirements in B.C. alone, and that’s just direct jobs. And if you use a multiplier of about 2.5 to 3 on those, you’re looking at a good…you know…10 to 20 thousand new positions required; highly skilled, high paid positions required." Mike McPhie, President, BC Mining Association on B.C.'s mining boom, CHNL, October 23, 2006.
http://www.britishcolumbiagold.com/mining_suppliers/employment_opportunity/


----------



## AllenVanguard (6 Nov 2008)

Allen Vanguard Technologies Inc. is the global expert in integrated personal and electronic protection solutions. Military and law enforcement agencies from more than 120 countries trust our technologies and systems to protect against evolving blast, electronic, and other threats.
We’re seeking the brightest and most enthusiastic minds for a variety of jobs across the company.  Currently, our Survivability Systems team is seeking a Regular Full-Time *Product Manager, EOD in our Ottawa, ON office.*
Summary:   
The incumbent will be responsible for creating and managing the product line portfolio of existing products and services. Responsible for the business performance of the product line, the PM will be a key stakeholder in defining product line direction and requirements related to marketing research, the development of business processes and product strategies, the modification, and/or the launch of existing products. 
Duties & Responsibilities:
•	Responsible for the development and management of the EOD Personal Protection Ensembles product line, specifically EOD and UXO.
•	Create and maintain an approved product roadmap for the product line detailing the life cycle status of each existing product, sales outlook and market growth opportunities.
•	Devises “total solution” strategies such as add-ons, upgrades, tools & accessories, services and complementary third party products.  
•	Manages the “spares strategy program throughout the life-cycle of each product within the product line.
•	Liaises and interfaces with customers and end users for formal product training and demonstration.
•	Prepares business cases and functional specifications for new products. 
•	Lead the efforts concerning product positioning, product packaging and pricing.
•	Develops sales support programs and tools, including training programs.
•	Establishes inventory policies and inventory levels.
•	Manages the life of the product in terms of functional improvements, upgrades, cost reduction, pricing action, new sales programs, customization, etc.
•	Provides appropriate product line input for the Strategic Planning process and the Operating Planning process.
•	Acts as the EOD/UXO/HAL product specialist for the Americas, supporting external events, internal staff and the bids and proposals process.

Education & Experience:
•	Min 5 years previous military or police experience in EOD or bomb disposable is preferred;
•	University education with Master’s or Bachelor’s degree is considered an asset;
•	3 years of experience supervising projects;

To apply for this position, please send your resume to career@allenvanguard.com quoting the position title.
To learn more about Allen Vanguard Technologies Inc. and view a complete listing of jobs currently available, visit http://www.allenvanguard.com/Recruitment.aspx
Allen Vanguard is an equal opportunity employer, committed to diversity and the principles of employment equity and affirmative action.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Nov 2008)

Jobs in Mining

It is my pleasure to introduce the following Human Resource Plan for BC’s exploration and mining
industry which identifies various strategies that if implemented will substantially contribute to filling
the estimated 15,000 job vacancies that could develop in the mining industry of BC over the next
decade.

Much has been said about the typical cyclical nature of commodity markets and the steep ups
and downs that historically occur. Well, it would appear that the demand supply equations,
coupled with demographic changes in our society will create a sustained demand going forward
for natural resource commodities as well as for our people resources. Yes, there will be ups and
downs in the Market place but in general the line will be much flatter and sustained at high levels
of demand.
In order to proactively prepare for the foregoing scenario, a task force of industry stakeholders
was formed in May 2007. Its mission was to develop a business plan and strategies to address
this human resource challenge and prevent what could otherwise be a serious bottleneck and
impediment to significant economic growth in British Columbia’s mining industry.
I am pleased to report that we have now developed the comprehensive and detailed plan which
our task force unanimously recommends to all stakeholders. It focuses on a variety of key areas
including the branding and brandishing of the excellent mineral and mining industry, employment
focus towards underutilized sectors including first nations and women, and a strong focus on
education and training.
The plan seeks to work collaboratively with all organizations devoted to the same objectives as
the Task Force seeking to add value without duplication or redundancy.
We will now move past the recommendation stage to direct engagement with stakeholders in
order to transition Task Force efforts into implementation steps associated with the plan.
I would like to acknowledge the hard work and commitment of all members of the Task Force and
the organizations they represent; the in depth and substantial contribution from Roslyn Kunin &
Associates; and Service Canada for its professional and financial support. I would like to single
out Kerry Jothen who, with a lot of input and advice of course, is the author and writer of this
report.
I look forward to continued work with the Task Force as we move towards the engagement and
implementation phases associated with the various strategies and deliverables presented.
The mineral exploration and mining industry is a critically important economic engine for BC and
Canada, now and into the future. Let’s keep it that way.
Respectfully submitted,
David Bazowski
Chair, Mineral Exploration and Mining Industry
Labour Shortage Task Force

http://www.amebc.ca/docs/labour%20market%20task%20force%20report%20complete%202008.pdf


----------



## leroi (24 Nov 2008)

Commissionaires: Employment For Canadian Veterans and Advocacy 

Poll Reveals Canadian “Obligation” to Ensure Jobs for our Veterans

November 10, 2008, Vancouver – Nearly 90 per cent of Canadians (89 per cent) believe we have an obligation to ensure our veterans find meaningful employment after they’ve finished their service in the Canadian Forces, according to a poll conducted for Commissionaires by Nanos Research. The survey also revealed that 88 per cent of Canadians believe that reservists serving their country should have their civilian jobs protected while they are on duty with the Canadian Forces. Currently, a patchwork of provincial policies means that only some reservists’ civilian jobs are protected ... (more on link)


http://www.commissionaires.bc.ca/media/news-releases/poll-reveals-canadian-obligation-to-ensure-jobs-for-our-veterans/


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Dec 2008)

The Project Management Office 

http://employment.gov.bc.ca/index.php?view_posting=041198

Opportunity:


Explore a career in project management with us and take your career to a whole new level. 

We are looking for seasoned project managers who can manage complex/ mission critical projects in the B.C. government. We can provide you with unique opportunities that will challenge you. Where else can you manage diverse, complex and mission critical projects in the multi-million dollar range, and know that you are contributing to the betterment of our province and fellow British Columbians? This is truly an exciting time to join us. 

Whether you are seasoned or new to the role of a project manager, we are focused in giving you the right experience and training to develop your skills further to take your career where you want it to go. Ministries have multiple opportunities at all levels in project management, meaning you can have a diverse career working with one organization. 

You will have an opportunity to receive formal in-depth training in project management that is open to all employees. We've even won a Project Management Institute (PMI) award for our training program! We also have special courses funded through the provincial government for employees who are interested in getting their PMP (Project Management Professional) certification.

We are looking for individuals who excel in project management are great communicators, negotiators, problem solvers and team builders with the ability to build relationships with stakeholders. 

If you think you've got what it takes, we want to hear from you! 

Positions are excluded from Union Membership. A Qualified Pool may be established for either temporary assignment or permanent positions. 

For more information about these positions, please view the attached job descriptions as well as http://www.lcs.gov.bc.ca/asd/coe


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Dec 2008)

Foreign Affairs Job Board

http://jobs.foreignaffairs.org/


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Feb 2009)

Coast Mountain Bus Company - Career Opportunities (Lower Mainland BC)
  

Coast Mountain Bus Company keeps the buses, the people and in so many ways, the vibrant pace of the Lower Mainland moving. With service expansion, a growing fleet and ever increasing ridership, we are continually looking for people to fill a wide variety of positions.

Excellent wages, benefits and training, combined with great career opportunities make employment at Coast Mountain Bus Company a must!  

http://www.coastmountainbus.com/careers


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Apr 2009)

Now Hiring: Jobs plentiful around capital


Times ColonistApril 18, 2009


LOOKING FOR WORK?

Start right here.

For the third consecutive week, the Times Colonist is featuring a list of employers looking for workers as a service to the community. And the list keeps growing.

If you are job hunting, get those résumés in order and get in touch with the companies below.
If you're an employer with a job to list, e-mail us: nowhiring@tc,canwest.com
Please put the name of your company in the subject line and the position you need in the body of the e-mail.
For more jobs, see our Working page on B11, check today's classifieds or click working.com at www.timecolonist.com
- - -
- 443 Maritime Helicopter Squadron: Reserve Aircraft Technicians
- Abebooks: Network Administrator
- Admirals Walk Optometry Clinic: Optician/Optometric Assistant
- Alan Jones Construction Ltd: Class 1 Driver part time/full time
- Alpine Marine Center: Two Full-Time Experienced Mechanics
- Amica Mature Lifestyles: Community Relations Manager
- Aqua Lung Canada: Warehouse Team Member
- Bayshore Home Health: Area Director
- bc Investment Management Corporation: Internal Auditor, Corporate Accountant
- BC Transit: Director - Municipal Systems, General Manager -- Operations, Body Person, Systems Analyst, Transit Operators, Technical Support Assistant
- Beacon Community Services: Registered Nurses, Licensed Practical Nurses, Resident Care Attendants, Property Development Manager
- Beanstream: Junior Programmer, Network Administrator
- Beckley Farm Lodge: Part Time RN position 0.45 FTE
- Becon Support Services Ltd: Residential Program Manager
- Belmont Park Preschool: ECE (Early Childhood Educator)
- Best Western Tin Wis Resort: Senior Sous Chef, 1st Cook, 2nd Cook, Steward/Dishwasher/Prep, Night Cleaner/Security, Maintenance Personnel
- Big Bus (Victoria) Ltd: City Tour Salesperson
- BLUENILE Healthcare Staffing Agency: Victoria: Registered Nurses (RN), Registered Psychiatric Nurses (RPN), and Licensed Practical Nurses (LPN) - Casual on Call basis.
- Bowlin Photo. Sidney: Customer Service, Retail Sales PT
- Budget Rent a Car of Victoria: (2) Customer Service Representatives, (2) Service Attendants.
- Business Practices & Consumer Protection Authority: Finance & Administration Officer
- Caffe Artigiano: Great Baristas and Cashiers
- Calico Painting: Full time Experienced Painter
- Campus Nissan: Sales Consultant
- Capital Iron: Garden sales, BBQ sales
- Carmanah Technologies: Jr Accountant, Manager RMA/Technical Support, Lighting Layout Design Consultant, VP Marketing & Business Dev., Solar Power Systems Designer
- Cashline Borderline Investments: Executive Assistant/Bookkeeper
- Catholic Independent Schools Nelson Diocese: Elementary principal for Holy Cross School in Penticton, two (2) teachers for St. Joseph School in Kelowna, two (2) teachers for Immaculata High School in Kelowna
- CheapTicketsCanada.com: Travel Consultant
- Chequered Flag: Part-time Cook and Dishwasher
- City of Nanaimo: Supervisor, Recreation & Cultural Facilities
- Coast Mountain Sports: Sales Associates part-time
- Community Living Victoria: Permanent Full Time Accounts Payable/Receivable
- Comox Valley Regional District: Assistant manager of financial services
- Cook Street Wine Works: Sales & Production Manager
- Country Grocer: Assistant Meat Manager, Payroll Administrator
- Dr. P Arnold Eitutis: Optometric Assistant - training provided
- Duns Painting: Experienced Commercial Painters
- Eldersafe Support Services: LPN Supervisor/Case Manager, Casual Home Care LPN, Community Health Workers for Victoria and Saanich Peninsula, Live-in RCA's
- Elizabeth Buckley School: School Principal with some teaching commitment
- Enkon Information Systems Inc: Quality Assurance/Software Tester
- Etraffic Solutions: K-12 Academic Professional Sales Representative
- Expedia CruiseShipCenters, Mt Doug: Cruise Consultants, Travel Agents
- Expedia CruiseShipCenters, Sidney: Cruise Consultants
- Expedia CruiseShipCenters, Victoria: Cruise Consultants
- Expedia CruiseShipCenters, Westshore: Cruise Consultants
- Fireside Grill: Line Cooks
- Full Circle Studio Arts: Retail Sales Associates, full and part-time
- Glenoak Ford Sales: Business Manager
- Glo Restaurant Lounge and Europub: Sous Chefs, Line Cooks and Dishwasher
- Glow Rescue Skincare: Esthetician
- Gorge Vale Golf Club: Servers and Food and Beverage Support Staff
- Heart and Stroke Foundation of BC & Yukon: Special Events--Big Bike Coordinator
- Hotel Grand Pacific: Sales Manager, Room Attendant, Guest Services Agent, Bell Person, Café Server, Esthetician
- HUB\Barton Insurance Brokers, Sooke: Level 1 Insurance Agent, Part Time or Full Time
- Independent Living Housing Society of Greater Victoria: Residential Care Worker
- Inn at Laurel Point: Room Attendants (seasonal), Houseperson (part-time), Restaurant Servers
- Investors Group Financial Services Inc: Financial Consultant
- Irish Times: front of house and back of house roles
- Island Farms: Mechanic Helper
- John Howard Society of Victoria: Residential Counsellor
- Jordan's Warehouse Langford: Experienced flooring salesperson
- Le Chateau: Assistant Manager, In Store Merchandiser
- Live Young: Clinical Assistant needed for Anti-Aging Clinic
- Lunds Auctioneers & Appraisers Ltd: Auctioneers Assistant
- McDonald's Restaurants: Full-time and Part-time staff. Also, Late Night and Maintenance positions
- McSweeney's Grill: Waitress, part-time/ full-time
- Ministry of Attorney General, Sheriff Services Division: Deputy Sheriff
- Ministry of Attorney General: Commercial Solicitor
- Ministry of Children and Family Development: Child and Youth Psychologist
- Ministry of Labour and Citizens' Services: Information Technology Opportunities
- Molly Maid: Housekeeping Supervisor / Driver
- Moloney Painting Ltd: quality and conscientious painters and prep people
- Mullin DeMeo Barristers and Solicitors: Legal Assistant
- National Geographic IMAX Theatre: Permanent Part-Time Janitor/Light Maintenance person
- Oak Bay Marina: Marina Office Customer Service
- Ocean River Sports: retail floor person
- Out Of Ireland Irish Importers: Retail Salesperson, Full Time and Part Time positions available
- Pacific Centre Family Services Association: Accounting Administrator (Part Time)
- Pacific Film & Multimedia Academy: 3D Animation & FX Instructors and Teaching Assistants, Motion Picture Production Instructors and Teaching Assistants, Acting for the Screen Instructors and Teaching Assistants
- Pacifica Housing: Community Support Workers
- ParetoLogic Inc: Senior Quality Assurance Manager and Customer Support Representatives
- Penelakut Tribe: Penelakut Tribe Administrator
- Peninsula Taxi: Class 4 licence required, part time positions
- Penny Farthing: front of house and back of house roles
- Pewter Graphics: Sales Account Manager (Automotive Products to North America)
- Picture Perfect: Wholesale Gift Sales Representative for Vancouver Island
- Queenswood Library: Library of Congress Cataloguer
- Queenswood Property Management: Bookkeeper/Receptionist
- Regional District of Nanaimo: Manager Recreation Services and Manager Accounting Services
- RLC Enterprize Ltd: Summer Campground Maintenance, Security and Gatehouse Positions at Provincial Parks on Vancouver Island
- Rogers' Chocolates Soda Shoppe: Customer Service Representatives
- Rogers' Chocolates: Customer Service Representative for all Retail Locations
- Rumrunner Pub: Line Cooks, Serving Staff, Food Runners/Bussers
- Salon Amici: Experienced Hair Stylists
- Sam's Deli: Front Line Customer Service Representatives
- School District No. 71 (Comox Valley): Educational Assistant - Interpreter
- Sidney Pier Hotel & Spa Ltd: Host / Bus Person -- Haro's Restaurant & Bar, Barista -- Georgia Cafe & Deli, Line Cook, Steward / Dishwasher, Room Attendant
- Solutions Staffing and Healthcare Consulting Group: Registered Nurses and allied professionals in all specialties.
- Sooke Region Museum: Executive Director
- Soul Comfort:The Wool Specialty Store: Retail Sales Position
- ST Games: Illustrator for family board games
- Steeples Bar & Grill in Shawnigan Lake: Daytime Server
- Stone Trends Marble & Granite Ltd: CNC Bridge Saw Operator
- Sunrise Senior Living: Registered Nurses, Casual RCA's, Casual Housekeeper/Utility person
- Sutton Group -- West Coast Realty: Part-time and Relief Receptionist/ Switchboard
- TAG Enterprises Ltd: Marketing Consultant
- Telus: Employee Services Administrator (payroll), Corporate Secretary Assistant, Supervisor -- Client Services, Senior Peoplesoft Developer, Client Services Administrator, Peoplesoft HCM Business Analyst
- The Bard & Banker: front of house and back of house roles
- The Bottle Depot: F/T or P/T Customer Service Clerks
- The Cridge Centre for the Family: Early Childhood Educators, Assistant Early Childhood Educators
- The Museum Café: Barista with some food prep experience
- The Office -- Victoria's Newest Lounge and Restaurant: Sous Chefs
- ThorConsult Limited: Civil Municipal Engineer or Technologist
- Tradex Foods: Account Manager - Secondary Processing
- Travel Currency Exchange, formerly operated as Thomas Cook Foreign Exchange: Foreign Exchange Consultant
- Tri-Eagle Development: Assistant Landscaper
- Truffles Catering: Senior Event Planner, Chef, On Site Manager -- casual, Service and bar staff -- casual
- Tsehum Marine Ltd: Apprentice Marine Mechanic, full-time
- Verity Business Solutions: Extraordinary Bookkeeper
- Victoria Bug Zoo: Front Desk/Giftshop and Tour Guides
- Victoria Heart Institute Foundation: Clinical Research Nurse
- Victorian Epicure Inc: Vineyard Worker, Machine Technician, Machine Technician Team Lead, Purchasing & Inventory Assistant, Warehouse Team Member
- Vigil Health Solutions: Quality Assurance Analyst, Accountant, Administrative Assistant (Operations Support)
- W. & J. Wilson: Supervisor
- Watch IT! Victoria: Dynamic and energetic sales associates and manager
- Wendy L. Everson Law, Sidney: Legal Assistant
- Willow Stream Spa at The Fairmont Empress: Spa Experience Coordinator (Front Desk), Aesthetician, Spa Experience Coordinator Supervisor, Registered Massage Therapists (Must be registered in B.C.)
- Woodwynn Farms: Development Director
- YMCA-YWCA of Greater Victoria: Adult and Youth Co-ordinator, Early Childhood Educator, Custodian, Housekeeper

http://www.timescolonist.com/Health/Hiring+Jobs+plentiful+around+capital/1510199/story.html


----------

